

Apple, please kill the 16GB iPhone - JoshGlazebrook
http://www.cnet.com/news/apple-please-kill-the-16gb-iphone/

======
ratfacemcgee
"Why Apple killing the 16GB iPhone is their biggest mistake yet" \- future
article from this author.

